# Must Do's for Scotland?



## DebBrown (May 2, 2009)

We'll be in Scotland for two weeks in June.  I have a couple of guide books but I'm having trouble pinning down best things to do.  We have a week at Aberfoyle near Stirling and a second week at Aviemore near Inverness.

We're happy to drive an hour in any direction.  Interesting or unusual suggestions welcome!

Deb


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2009)

I LOVED visiting the castles - Edinburgh Castle (and Edinburgh itself) is a must-see and the crown jewels are there.  I also loved Stirling Castle, Linlithgow Palace, and Saint Andrews.

I'm all about the castles!

The Falkirk Wheel is also quite unusual.

I also enjoyed touring  Callendar House - a fully furnished historic estate, in Falkirk.

By the way, they pronounce Edinburgh "E-din-brah."


----------



## DebBrown (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, Denise!  I had never heard of the Falkirk Wheel.  What an interesting and different idea.  

We will definitely do lots of castles but I'm afraid my family will need some other diversions too.  I love the history!

Deb


----------



## Keitht (May 3, 2009)

Stirling itself is a fascinating place apart from the castle.  Aberfoyle is about 1/2 drive from Aberfoyle and then either Edinburgh or Glasgow are an hour by train.  Much easier to train-in into either as parking is both difficult to find and expensive.  For the shopaholic my wife prefers Glasgow.  For the history it's definitely Edinburgh.


----------



## Guzzidave (May 3, 2009)

Don't forget Loch Ness when you're up at Aviemore.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 3, 2009)

If you go to Loch Ness, go the the Urquhart Castle ruins.  We were told to go there while visiting Inverness.  We'd never heard of it, but it was a very interesting place to visit.  See the slide show in the visitor's center before going onto the grounds.

http://www.castles.org/Chatelaine/URQUHART.HTM

We also really enjoyed Stirling Castle.  We took the time to ask questions of a costumed guide and he took us to several places in the castle, providing us with a private tour for about 1/2 hour.  

We took a (long) day train ride to and back from the Western Highlands and rode over one of the bridges you may have seen in the Harry Potter movies.  The scenery was spectacular and both of us could relax and enjoy it on the train.

Doune Castle is in ruins, but that's where they filmed part of the Monty Python Holy Grail movie.  

For lovely formal gardens, there is Drummond Gardens.  You can't go into the castle there - the castle is a present day residence.

Sue


----------



## Passepartout (May 3, 2009)

If you are there during Summer (such as it is in Scotland) try to find a Highland Games. They are held all over the place, and feature pipers, feats of strength (throwing trees and humongous weights), guys in kilts, whiskey drinking. It's really lots more fun than it sounds.

Here's one on your way from Sterling to Inverness. Check dates. We were married near here and they celebrated it with the review of the Athol Highlanders- the last private army in Europe. http://www.blair-castle.co.uk/

'Course you can drink whiskey without the games. Here's a link to the smallest distillery in Scotland. They do it the old way and it's interesting even for young people. http://www.edradour.co.uk/index1.html

If you are in to DaVinci Code stuff, Rosslyn Chapel,where the Knights Templar hung out after the Crusades (understatement) is just South of Edinburgh. We liked it. http://www.rosslynchapel.org.uk/

Jim Ricks


----------



## Chrisky (May 3, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> We'll be in Scotland for two weeks in June.  I have a couple of guide books but I'm having trouble pinning down best things to do.  We have a week at Aberfoyle near Stirling and a second week at Aviemore near Inverness.
> 
> We're happy to drive an hour in any direction.  Interesting or unusual suggestions welcome!
> 
> Deb



Lucky you. Hope to return there soon.  There are so many interesting things to see, here are a few of my suggestions. First of all, I don't know if you are familiar with this site,http://www.theaa.com/.  On the right where you see 'plan a route' you type in start and destination points and you will get a small map of the route, driving instructions, distance & time it takes to travel.  When we used this, we found their instructions very accurate and the driving times pretty much right on.
The drive on the A82 along the shores of Loch Lomond is beautiful. You can take a cruise on Loch Lomond.  A stop in the little town of Luss is interesting. The whole town is a heritage centre, with tiny cottages.
You can also drive up to Loch Katrine and take a cruise on the SS Walter Scott.
The drive between Callendar & Aberfoyle through Duke's Pass is good.
You could drive from Aberfoye via the A84, A85 to Killin, and off the A827 is the Ben Lawers National  Nature Reserve. There are hiking trails etc. Beyond that is the town of Kenmore. An interesting visit is the Scottish Crannog Centre, shows how people lived on the water in prehistoric times.  The Kenmore Hotel is an excellent place to eat, lunch or dinner.
In Muthill, outside the town of Crieff is Drummond Castle Gardens.  These gardens were featured in the movie "Rob Roy" with Liam Nesson.
You should try to see Glamis Castle and Scone Palace (crowning palace of Macbeth, Robert The Bruce & Charles II.  Still lived in by the original family, the Murrays, Earl of Mansfield.
On the drive up to Aviemore, the town of Pitlochry is lovely to visit.  Nice places to eat such as Port-Na-Crag Restaurant or The Moulin Inn (good pub). 
Stop in at The Heather Gems factory.  They make lovely pewter and stirling silver jewellery, and other gift items using stalks from their heather coloured and inserted into beautiful pieces. 
Farther up the A9 is Blair Castle, and a little further is House of Bruar.  House of Bruar has shops to buy woolens, a restaurant, and deli to buy local food.

Hope this helps.  Also, have you looked at this site - http://www.visitscotland.com/guide/


----------



## Keitht (May 3, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> 'Course you can drink whiskey
> 
> Jim Ricks



Not without upsetting the locals you can't.  Whisky without an 'e' is the Scottish libation.  Other countries have to include an 'e' to differentiate their lesser offerings from the real thing.  
If you are going to try Scotch, and plan to add anything other than water, please don't adulterate a good Single Malt just drink the blended stuff.  That needs something other than water added


----------



## Passepartout (May 3, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Not without upsetting the locals you can't.  Whisky without an 'e' is the Scottish libation.  Other countries have to include an 'e' to differentiate their lesser offerings from the real thing.
> If you are going to try Scotch, and plan to add anything other than water, please don't adulterate a good Single Malt just drink the blended stuff.  That needs something other than water added



Sorry about the 'e'. I promise not to comment too much about your errant 'u' in the proper ''neighbor" or "color".     And I promise to never add anything to my single malt besides water.  Jim


----------



## scotlass (May 3, 2009)

When you are in Aviemore, you can take a drive to Balmoral Castle.  The drive is lovely and the castle worth a visit although more than an hour away.  The rest of the suggestions already mentioned I would agree with.  If you are staying at Moness, it is lovely and there is a nice back road south which just about parallels the A9 but goes through nice little villages throuigh to Crieff.  The Buchan pottery factory is there and a nice stop for lunch.  Enjoy the trip.  Both areas are very nice.


----------



## nonutrix (May 3, 2009)

Deb,

Have you taken a look at Rick Steve's guidebook?  The thing I really appreciate about his books are his opinions concerning what is really worthwhile versus what is a tourist trap and not worth the time or the money.  He is also good at finding hidden gems that make for special moments to savor.  Anyway, his book might help you hone in on the sites you will really enjoy, because with only two weeks you won't be able to do everything!

Just my 2 cents.

nonutrix


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 3, 2009)

We did two weeks in the UK - the first in Scotland (Aberfeldy) and the second in England (Yorkshire).  It was outstanding, with too many highlights to post here so I'll just post the links to the travel journals I wrote w/ a lot photos from our trip in Nov06:

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j62890-Scotland-Two_Weeks_in_the_UK_-_Odds_and_Ends.html

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j6270...d_Other_Historical_Landmarks_of_Interest.html

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j62704-Aberfeldy-Aberfeldy_Perthshire._Home_Base_for_a_Week.html

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j62702-Scotland-Seeing_Scotland_By_Car.html

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j62706-Yorkshire-Yorkshire_England_-_Part_1.html

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j62710-Yorkshire-Yorkshire_England_-_Part_2.html

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j62699-London-London_in_Just_36_Hours.html

If you are big historical (and castle) fans, I would highly encourage you to look up and consider purchasing the UK Heritage Pass.  We cut our tour prices by probably 40% rather than paying ala carte for admissions to the sights we wanted to see and do.


----------



## DebBrown (May 3, 2009)

nonutrix said:


> Have you taken a look at Rick Steve's guidebook?  The thing I really appreciate about his books are his opinions concerning what is really worthwhile versus what is a tourist trap and not worth the time or the money.  He is also good at finding hidden gems that make for special moments to savor.



Apparently, Rick Steves doesn't have a book specifically for Scotland.  I agree his books are fabulous and have always been my favorite.  After your post, I went to his website and found some interesting Scot tidbits.  Thanks for the push in that direction.

I love everyone else's suggestions!  The problem has never been that I couldn't think of what to do.  It is that there is too much to do!  I have to decide what would be of interest to us.  I'm getting out my map and looking at the places mentioned here.  

I'm been wondering about Stirling Castle.  It had always been on my list but on tripadvisor I read that it is under refurbishment and only a couple of rooms are open.  I'm not sure if its worth the money.  But if I buy one of the passes that includes it, then we'll definitely stop there.

Deb


----------



## TomCayman (May 3, 2009)

Ok, I know the Aberfoyle and Central Scotland area very well, so a few ideas :
- Clive Ramsay's deli and restaurant in Bridge of Allan, by Stirling...fantastic
- For golfers, Kings Course at Gleneagles is expensive, but world class and worth it
- DEFINITELY do the Falkirk Wheel, it is an engineering wonder and a design masterpiece
- In Edinburgh, visit Mary King's Close...a MUST DO.
- Botanic Park in Edinburgh is one of my favourite in the world
- Edinburgh Zoo is also a great zoo, walk to the top and check out the view from the top of the hill. Don't miss the penguins, they go for a walk around 3pm every day... kind of cool.
- The paddle steamer on Loch Katrine (near Aberfoyle) is worth it, and a terrific idea is to rent bicycles, take them on the steamer, then cycle 12 miles or so around Loch Katrine back to the car park
- Queen Elizabeth forest park visitor center above Aberfoyle has amazing views... oh, oh... nearly forgot.. the zip line ride in the forest park.. great fun.


----------



## Carol C (May 4, 2009)

A highlight of my trip was a whiskey tour of three refineries and a salmon smoking enterprise that used recycled whiskey barrel wood to impart a special flavor to smoked salmon. Oh and it turns out that the salmon business is owned by none other than Ian Anderson of my all-time fave rock band Jethro Tull. I was beside myself with excitement, even though the Scot tour guide gal called him "strange".


----------



## Kathleen (May 4, 2009)

Hello Deb,

While in Stirling, consider The Smith Museum,The Bannockburn Heritage Centre and the Wallace Monument.

Stirling is a lovely a welcoming place to visit. Just walking around the city is a pleasant thing to do. I do recommend eating at Whistlebinkies. 

Have a great time. 

Kathleen


----------



## Keitht (May 4, 2009)

Carol C said:


> Oh and it turns out that the salmon business is owned by none other than Ian Anderson of my all-time fave rock band Jethro Tull. I was beside myself with excitement, even though the Scot tour guide gal called him "strange".



I'd have been more concerned if the guide didn't think Ian Anderson was strange    We was weird when he was young - he's had more practise now :hysterical:


----------



## Laurie (May 4, 2009)

A few of my favorite moments in central Scotland, a bit off the beaten path, were:

Driving over the Rest and Be Thankful Pass
Eating at Loch Fyne Oyster Bar restaurant (we ate there 3x!)
Driving up along east side of Loch Lomond, doing short hikes along the way
Eating at the Drovers Inn - up west side of Loch Lomond
Climbing up "the dumpling" along south edge of Loch Lomond (my avatar!)
I liked Loch Katrine a lot, too - we (and captain) had the boat to ourselves.

Drummond Gardens were nice. To tell you the truth, I don't remember much of Stirling Castle... but I was "castled out" by this time. I love exteriors of castles, and ruined castles, but get tired traipsing around the interiors of too many historic sites like that - especially in areas with such gorgeous scenery. We ended up buying one of the passes, and were happy to make the donation, but found we didn't want to be indoors at enough of the historic sites to make it worth it, and may not even have used it again after we bought it.


----------



## Simoncc (May 5, 2009)

A couple more options for you ton consider:

Blair Castle (nr Pitlochry)   www.blair-castle.co.uk


A very pleasant historic house and gardens and home to Europe's last private army albeit one not likely to see duty in Iraq/Afganistan looking at the current enlisters.

Scone Palace (nr Perth)    www.scone-palace.co.uk

The crowning place of the kings of Scotland.

Again, a nice house and gardens.

I'd also second TomCayman's comments regarding loch Katrine and the Queen Elizabeth state park.

It sounds like your doing a very similar holiday to the one I'm having in August - I'm ceetainly looking forward to it and hope you have a great time.


----------



## tombo (May 5, 2009)

Must do's in Scotland?

Simple, you must drink.


----------



## Keitht (May 5, 2009)

tombo said:


> Must do's in Scotland?
> 
> Simple, you must drink.



Others to be considered - Deep Fried Mars Bars.  Fish Supper.  Haggis, neeps and tatties.  Irn Bru ("It's made fae girders" according to the old advert).  Try to find out what's worn under a Scotsman's kilt (response - nothing.  It's all in perfect working order  )


----------



## dneuser (May 7, 2009)

We really enjoyed a day trip to the Isle of Skye when we were in Aviemore area in '07.  We used a tour company recommended by the Hilton Colymbridge - a small husband & wife operation whose name escapes me. They had new mini-van of 10-12 people or less which was just right. They took the new bridge over to Skye and the unique Glenelg Community Ferry for the trip back to the mainland.  It is tiny ferry w/unique turning deck.  Holds only 3-4  vehicles at a time - something I'm sure we'll never see anywhere else.  We enjoyed that day as one of the highlights of our 2 week trip.  If I remember correctly, the tour included a stop at Eileen Donan Castle and some of the most beautiful scenery in the Highlands on the way.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jun 14, 2009)

We did a week doing B & Bs and following the borders (Hadrian's Wall) after leaving Glasgow.  We bought a Scotland Heritage pass and must have hit 10 great spots.  Drove west to Oban (best Ice Cream)...just to many places to see.  For lunch, just have soup and bread, they are both excellent and filling, although I didn't like the fish and chips.
Stayed in Pitlochry for a week and did day travels (Whisky Trail anyone?)
Roman


----------



## alanmj (Jun 18, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Not without upsetting the locals you can't.  Whisky without an 'e' is the Scottish libation.  Other countries have to include an 'e' to differentiate their lesser offerings from the real thing.
> If you are going to try Scotch, and plan to add anything other than water, please don't adulterate a good Single Malt just drink the blended stuff.  That needs something other than water added



From wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_whiskey):

_At one time, all whisky was spelled without the extra "e", as "whisky". In around 1870, the reputation of Scottish whisky was very poor as Scottish distilleries flooded the market with cheaper spirits produced using the Coffey still. The Irish and American distilleries adopted the spelling "whiskey", with the extra "e", to distinguish their higher quality product.[2] Today, the spelling whisky (plural whiskies) is generally used for whiskies distilled in Scotland, Wales, Canada, Australia, and Japan, while whiskey is used for the spirits distilled in Ireland and the United States._

I did wonder why TRIPLE-DISTILLED Irish whiskey, which is excellent as I can attest, was spelled with the 'e'. 

You learn something every day....

The strange thing is that there are over a hundred different Irish whiskeys (see wikipedia) that can be purchased, but there are only three distilleries...


----------

